# Stonechips - Respray vs Dr ColorChip



## spikeymikey (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi

I've recently bought a Mk1 TT that suffers from some fairly major road rash on the front bumper. I'm wondering if people had experience of Dr ColorChip (http://www.drcolourchip.co.uk/) and its results? Or should I just have the front bumper resprayed?

Cheers


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... not seen this product before and I'm intrigued ....
I'd love to hear from anyone who has any experience of it ...

... the long and the short of it is:- (as always) you're gonna get what you pay for ... you'll never get a finish like a bodyshop resprayed front bumper, but at around thirty squids this has got to be worth a try first if you've got a light touch ...

... report back if you give it a go, I'd love to know how you got on ...

Steve


----------



## Uncle_rob (Apr 25, 2014)

spikeymikey said:


> Hi
> 
> I've recently bought a Mk1 TT that suffers from some fairly major road rash on the front bumper. I'm wondering if people had experience of Dr ColorChip (http://www.drcolourchip.co.uk/) and its results? Or should I just have the front bumper resprayed?
> 
> Cheers


Dr Colourchip is excellent.

It is very popular in the honda community, due to the problems they have with easy to chip paintwork. have a search on civinfo and you will see plenty of threads with pictures of before and after.

I used it. Take your time and follow instructions and you wil be more than happy. Can polish after if need be a stick a good coat of wax on for protection.


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

Uncle_rob said:


> Dr Colourchip is excellent.
> 
> It is very popular in the honda community, due to the problems they have with easy to chip paintwork. have a search on civinfo and you will see plenty of threads with pictures of before and after.
> 
> I used it. Take your time and follow instructions and you wil be more than happy. Can polish after if need be a stick a good coat of wax on for protection.


... thanks for the feedback on this- I might delve a bit further into it- how does it differ from a standard 'touch-up' paint kit? ... is it sort of a cross between that and the 'colour magic' coloured wax and 'lipstick' style chipstick? ...

... is it fairly easy to apply, and is it a case of applying a few coats? Is it quite a lengthy process? ...

... sorry for all the questions, but I'm interested in what it can do from somebody who has used it, rather than the marketing guff on their website ...


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

I brought a simlar kit from chipex was nt that impressed


----------

